# buying a Orange ‘San Francisco’  whats the best deal for mobile internet



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 28, 2011)

because he  orange site is fucking dreadful for telling you any info (it says unlimited and click here for data limits  then  just shows you a fucking ad)

i'm thinking of getting a smart phone  as  i want to try my hand at developing apps  and wouldn't mind a bit of mobile internet.

now i do sod all phoning of people  and  maybe a bit of texting  but  i'd  probably  use the internet quite a lot

what montly package  or payg  compay  would be best for me

i don't really  want to be paying more than £25  a month.. is this even feasible?


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2011)

Buy it from Argos and grab a http://giffgaff.com/ contract?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 28, 2011)

I pay £18 a month for my HTC wildfire on three.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 28, 2011)

Argos haven't had stock for ages, at least nowhere near me. I got my mother in law's one off the Orange website. You have to buy £10 worth of credit at the same time, but it's a piece of piss to root, debrand and unlock.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 28, 2011)

ok  so that's  20mb a day  so only 600mb a month and 20p per mb  if you go over the limit


that seems  quite  expensive to me


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 28, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> I pay £18 a month for my HTC wildfire on three.


 
yes  but  what  do you actually  get out of that in terms of data  transfer?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 28, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> Argos haven't had stock for ages, at least nowhere near me. I got my mother in law's one off the Orange website. You have to buy £10 worth of credit at the same time, but it's a piece of piss to root, debrand and unlock.


 
I've  said in this thread and the original that Argos don't have stock and haven't had stock for several weeks. Tbf, this thread is about linkage to Ed's Wirefresh site, not helpful info.

Fwiw, the contract Ed is pointing people towards isn't as good as the one in the 'SIM only: deal or no deal' thread a little further down this page.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 28, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> yes  but  what  do you actually  get out of that in terms of data  transfer?



Unlimited internet, or fair usage, but I have never used it up, I think its 1gb
5000 texts
500 minutes to any phone on any network

If you go on the help chat page and chat to one of the customer service people they will usually cut a few quid off the price and maybe throw in a voucher for mobile accessories, like a memory card or something like that.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 28, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I've  said in this thread and the original that Argos don't have stock and haven't had stock for several weeks. Tbf, this thread is about linkage to Ed's Wirefresh site, not helpful info.
> 
> Fwiw, the contract Ed is pointing people towards isn't as good as the one in the 'SIM only: deal or no deal' thread a little further down this page.



That was your first post in this thread? I don't understand what you're saying about wirefresh, it hasn't been mentioned on this thread.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I've  said in this thread and the original that Argos don't have stock and haven't had stock for several weeks. Tbf, this thread is about linkage to Ed's Wirefresh site, not helpful info.
> 
> Fwiw, the contract Ed is pointing people towards isn't as good as the one in the 'SIM only: deal or no deal' thread a little further down this page.


What the fuck are you on about?




fen_boy said:


> That was your first post in this thread? I don't understand what you're saying about wirefresh, it hasn't been mentioned on this thread.


I've no idea either. It's rather weird to be honest.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 28, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I've  said in this thread and the original that Argos don't have stock and haven't had stock for several weeks. Tbf, this thread is about linkage to Ed's Wirefresh site, not helpful info.


 
What a load of shite, I know of five people in my close circle of friends who've bought them from Argos in the last three weeks (including myself). Yes the stock goes very quick, but Argos have a stock checker on their site, it's not difficult to check the availability without even having to move from your arse. It's a fucking superb phone for the money.


----------



## zenie (Feb 28, 2011)

oooh I might port an old o2 number to giffgaff tenner a month looks like a good deal to me


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 28, 2011)

actually   i was intrested in  the  San Francisco   but is there a better alternative in people opinion 

for  android btw  as i'm planning to  test apps on it


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I've  said in this thread and the original that Argos don't have stock and haven't had stock for several weeks.



Only if you're talking about online, as if you look over on the OSF-specific pages at Modaco, plenty of people still appear to be buying them from local branches.
perhaps you were too lazy to phone around?



> Tbf, this thread is about linkage to Ed's Wirefresh site, not helpful info.



No, this thread is Shippy asking for advice, you charmless nerk.



> Fwiw, the contract Ed is pointing people towards...



Have your critical faculties and ability to read died?
His link is to giffgaff's home page, not to a "contract".



> ...isn't as good as the one in the 'SIM only: deal or no deal' thread a little further down this page.


 
*All* their deals are predicated on "sim only": They don't retail phones.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> That was your first post in this thread? I don't understand what you're saying about wirefresh, it hasn't been mentioned on this thread.


 
It was mentioned in another thread where L_C got a strop on because the Argos website hasn't listed OSFs as being in stock for the last couple of weeks (individual branches seem to have plenty, though).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> What a load of shite, I know of five people in my close circle of friends who've bought them from Argos in the last three weeks (including myself). Yes the stock goes very quick, but Argos have a stock checker on their site, it's not difficult to check the availability without even having to move from your arse. It's a fucking superb phone for the money.


 
My nephew wanted one, checked the website which said "out of stock", checked the stock-checker last friday, and found out that the branch 10 minutes away from his workplace had them in. Bingo, he now has a new phone to play with!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2011)

zenie said:


> oooh I might port an old o2 number to giffgaff tenner a month looks like a good deal to me


 
It'll revert from 250 mins to 150 mins from the end of March, though, bear in mind.

That said, I bought one this month (had the £15 previously).


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 28, 2011)

Carphone warehouse are selling these online at £79.95. They deliver to nearest store for free?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 28, 2011)

fuck it  got  it from orange  it's only £10 more

the good thing  is  as it's payg  and easy to unlock  i can just use up my orange payg  then swap out  to  what ever other  sim i chose

i've ordered a giffgaff sim  but i'm still intrested to hear  other   info


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2011)

Shippy, giffgaff £15 goodybag, 
Unlock your phone (piss-easy with the OSF), bung in a giffgaff sim, top it up with a £15 goodybag and you've got unlimited data, unlimited texts, and 300 minutes talk time per month. As far as dev'ing/testing apps is concerned, it's as good a platform as most, unless you're looking to pay 3+ times the money just for a slightly bigger screen.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 28, 2011)

paulhackett66 said:


> Carphone warehouse are selling these online at £79.95. They deliver to nearest store for free?


 
fuck

well ok  i'm £20 out..  c'est la vie


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 28, 2011)

http://orangesanfrancisco.co.uk/android/how-to-unlock-the-orange-san-francisco-zte-blade-for-free/

Simplest and quickest guide to unlocking.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Feb 28, 2011)

lol.. i just got one of the phones @the weekend from Argus... For me its gonna be hard work out to work it out.. a big dose of RTFM* ahead!

*Read the feckin manual....


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 28, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I've  said in this thread and the original that Argos don't have stock and haven't had stock for several weeks. Tbf, this thread is about linkage to Ed's Wirefresh site, not helpful info.
> 
> Fwiw, the contract Ed is pointing people towards isn't as good as the one in the 'SIM only: deal or no deal' thread a little further down this page.


 
Got mine from argos a week ago.


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 28, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> fuck
> 
> well ok  i'm £20 out..  c'est la vie


 
I forgot to specify a data package when I got my orange payg sim and burnt through the £20 within a couple of hours 

Giff gaff's a very good deal, and if you don't make many calls the £10 per month deal should suit you. Properly unlimited data


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2011)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Got mine from argos a week ago.


 
Argos has definitely got a hate on for L_C.


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 1, 2011)

Can I use t-mobile's £20 6 month web deal?


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 1, 2011)

yep


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 1, 2011)

Do you use it chief?


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah m8, top phone. It's like a budget HTC Desire that's completely open and customizable.  Check out some youtube vids to get an idea of how slick it is, and what it can be modded to do.


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 1, 2011)

Do you use t-mobile?


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 1, 2011)

Nah 3 but the phone is piss easy to unlock, takes under a minute, and is free. Use it on any network and all the APN's auto-detect and work.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 1, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> Can I use t-mobile's £20 6 month web deal?


 
I was going to get this for my mother-in-law for her osf. It seems a good deal if you don't make many calls.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> What a load of shite, I know of five people in my close circle of friends who've bought them from Argos in the last three weeks (including myself). Yes the stock goes very quick, but Argos have a stock checker on their site, it's not difficult to check the availability without even having to move from your arse. It's a fucking superb phone for the money.


 
I know the score. Fwiw, I told you about Argos selling the SF in the first thread.

More generally, guess what, just checked and no stock at Argos in SE London - 5th week running. 

Cheers for the unlocking tip! Prob buy from the Orange shop tomorrow.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Argos has definitely got a hate on for L_C.


 
^ Not wrong


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I know the score. Fwiw, I told you about Argos selling the SF in the first thread..


And the stuff about "this thread is about linkage to Ed's Wirefresh site, not helpful info" and the non existent "contract" I was supposedly pointing people at?

WTF was all that about?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2011)

I assumed this was the thread you started - same subject, a few threads down this page.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I assumed this was the thread you started - same subject, a few threads down this page.


Is "Sorry, I was completely wrong and unnecessarily rude" the words you're actually looking for here?

And what is this other thread you're on about anyway?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 1, 2011)

oi oi

does it cost you to use GPS when you're out and about? Does using GPS use data/make a call or what or is it just another signal (like bluetooth for example).

I'm after a new phone and am already a GiffGaffer - this might be worth a look - I was considering one a while back but ended up giving my son all the money I had for a phone for some school trip.

I think LC is on about the thread you started about Sf's being cheap in Argos, ed


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 1, 2011)

all the diffrent plans use diffrent  measures so it's fucking hard to determine who has the best rates..


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2011)

Think about it from the pov of your own usage, or what you plan to use. Found that was better than trying to compare uncomparable tariffs.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 1, 2011)

i've never had a smart phone before  so this is unexplored teritory


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2011)

The Internet thing bears some reflection. Streaming consumes a lot of yer monthly allocation but stuff like this and Facebook doesn't. Someone else will maybe offer a guide to 'normal' browsing and usage. But if you're not likely to be out and about much, you won't need a lot of bandwidth. Hence thinking about your own habits.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 1, 2011)

i think that 90% of the time i'll be in wifi range 

probably  just  going to be a bit of  facebooking  or   something  at clubs


----------



## zenie (Mar 1, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i've never had a smart phone before  so this is unexplored teritory


 
You're like the biggest nerd I've met and I can't believe you don't own a smartphone....make sure you get a fat data usage allowance, you'll have portable manga porn on the move now


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 1, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i've never had a smart phone before  so this is unexplored teritory


same here bro.. im just on the Dolphin tarrif (£10 PAYG till I work this thing out)... 3 has been recommended to me as well, as they piggyback the o2 service...
Do you find the amount of apps offered on the menu somewhat over the top.. Guitar Hero????


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 1, 2011)

i have a computer  by my bed  i walk to work where i sit at a computer all day  then i walk back home to sit by the computer again. plus i carry around a laptop 

the only time i might use  mobilephone internet is  when i'm going out 

and  as the biggest nerd  i don't go out much

plus i can have have manga porn on my mp3 player


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 1, 2011)

Throbbing Angel said:


> oi oi
> 
> does it cost you to use GPS when you're out and about? Does using GPS use data/make a call or what or is it just another signal (like bluetooth for example).
> 
> ...


 
GPS doesn't cost anything.  Downloading the map usually (I don't know about this particular phone) does use your data allowance, however.


AKA pseudonym said:


> 3 has been recommended to me as well, as they piggyback the o2 service...


No they don't.  They have their own network.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 1, 2011)

A basic £10 a month deal sounds  enough then.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> same here bro.. im just on the Dolphin tarrif (£10 PAYG till I work this thing out)... 3 has been recommended to me as well, as they piggyback the o2 service...
> Do you find the amount of apps offered on the menu somewhat over the top.. Guitar Hero????


 
Giffgaff buy their bandwidth from 02.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 2, 2011)

gaaah!

today the day it's meant to turn up   at four in the afternoon i get an email saying it's not going to come


mind you it means i get to  buy it from carphone warehouse

if that order works...  my name  gives an error on the  fucking form...     my name is hyphenated   yet the form won't let you put in hyphens


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 2, 2011)

Carphone Warehouse don't have the SF afaik. Try an Orange shop, they def have stock though you have to buy a £20 top up.

Checked the Argos site again and they reckon they have stock everywhere now, except you can't pick one up until Sat


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 2, 2011)

just ordered one
http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/mo...c=phoneFinder&tariffNetworks=&clearance=false

if the order doesn't go through because of the form problem i'll check out  buying from orange in store or maybe argos


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 2, 2011)

ok so now carphone whorehouse has said it's sending me my phone  but the dhl tracking number sends me to this info


	 Delivered	 15/03/10	 09:48	 HANLEY	 GOOLE HOME DELIVERY			

that is not my order


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 3, 2011)

posting from my phone 

so far no worries about charges as i can get a fucking signal


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 3, 2011)

ok...

how do i find out what my phone number is?  my phone says it doesn't know...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 3, 2011)

ring your other phone from it.. or it should be on the sim or the plastic you popped it out of.. all the rest of the details you need are on the box..
I registered it via the cracktop to the dolphin tarriff, just so i could use the £10 it came with so I can work out how that goes..

eta: The credit was put on me phone within a few hours although they say it can take up to 48hrs...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 3, 2011)

no credit...  i'll have a look on the box


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 3, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> ok...
> 
> how do i find out what my phone number is?  my phone says it doesn't know...


 
have you tried going to settings>about phone>phone identity...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 3, 2011)

ok  so i found it  by  putting my sime number into the top up thing  but now it's asking for a 4 digit identification code... which they never sent me


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 3, 2011)

ohmyliver said:


> have you tried going to settings>about phone>phone identity...


 
yeah  it says  unknown


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 3, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> yeah  it says  unknown


 
ahh.... ok... can you put your sim in another phone?


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/how_5070029_phone-number-orange.html


----------



## Orange Helpers (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Shippou-Sensei

Have you fully registered the phone yet?  You should be asked to set up a 4 digit security code when you do so.  

If you contact our Customer Service Helpdesk on 450 from your Orange phone or 07973 100450 from a fixed line, they should be able to help resolved this for you.

I hope this helps.

Darren from Orange Helpers
Twitter: http://twitter.com/orangehelpers
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/OrangeUK


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 4, 2011)

unclean!!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 4, 2011)

acutually i just unlocked it and switched to giff gaff

 having a completly broken account website  was the last straw. i can't acces this web site with safeguard on  and  i can't switch safeguard off  because  an error happens  each time i go to do so in the acounts  part of the site


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 4, 2011)

nice hardware though


----------



## Santino (Mar 4, 2011)

All I need to do is remove the little Orange logo from the battery cover.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 4, 2011)

oh and as an update  all the codes got sent eventually, it takes about 48 hours  for  you to be actually be able o use your phone as a phone

the accounts website is  really kinda broken...  especially the login  and  trying to change settings.

also their  voice recognition software fucks up on some stuff  ...  like my surname which is double-barrelled, it just wouldn't take it

overall i'd still recommend the phone  but orange as a service provider less so. they arn't compleatly broken but they have issues.  a real problem for me  is  there is  fuck all signal in my house 

mind you right at the moment  my giffgaff internet isn't working so i maight have to switch back


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 5, 2011)

Santino said:


> All I need to do is remove the little Orange logo from the battery cover.


 
Heh.

I bought some little android stickers and put one over the Orange logo.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 5, 2011)

aparently giff gaff have a known issue where sometimes the internet  doesn't get unlocked on sims    

i've sent a message to them and it should get sorted within 24 hours


and i'm going to have to  get an anime sticker


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 5, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> oh and as an update  all the codes got sent eventually, it takes about 48 hours  for  you to be actually be able o use your phone as a phone
> 
> the accounts website is  really kinda broken...  especially the login  and  trying to change settings.
> 
> ...


 
have you inputted the APN settings from giffgaff into your phone's settings (you do have to do two separate APNs, one filling in only the GPRS/3G settings data, the other with the MMS data) ?


----------



## Santino (Mar 5, 2011)

I had to set up the internet by following some instructions to do with Access Point Names.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 5, 2011)

ok  done the apn stuff and no joy


though  it didn't  tell me the auth type  pap or chap

found another phones setting page.. aparently it's pap


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 5, 2011)

If you can get to the market on Wifi, download the giff gaff app, which sorts out apns for you.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 5, 2011)

I hadn't turned on data roaming, which was embarrassing when i realised.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 10, 2011)

you have to turn on roaming?  

that i didn't know


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2011)

You don't need to turn on data roaming.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 10, 2011)

wel then  mine still doesn't work on giff gaff even after trying all the setting and even using the app

it's a bit annoying as they seem like a good service i just  have no idea how to sort my phone  and their  help is  ... well  a free for al


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 10, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> wel then  mine still doesn't work on giff gaff even after trying all the setting and even using the app
> 
> it's a bit annoying as they seem like a good service i just  have no idea how to sort my phone  and their  help is  ... well  a free for al


 
Are you still using the stock ROM ?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I'm finally in possession,  I've unlocked it and even received a call. Yeeha!

This internet thing might be a little more challenging . . .


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 10, 2011)

Srsly ditch the Orange stock ROM, it's utter garbage and severely restricts the use of the phone imo.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 10, 2011)

ok  rom hacking next....


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 10, 2011)

http://android.modaco.com/content/z...3154/rom-oled-tft-flb-froyo-g2-for-zte-blade/ This seems to be the best ROM out there atm. Unfortunately Cyanogenmod 7.0 (2.3) isn't ready for everyday use yet, but will be soon.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 10, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> http://android.modaco.com/content/z...3154/rom-oled-tft-flb-froyo-g2-for-zte-blade/ This seems to be the best ROM out there atm. Unfortunately Cyanogenmod 7.0 (2.3) isn't ready for everyday use yet, but will be soon.


 You done this yourself yet, Dave?


----------



## Santino (Mar 10, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> You done this yourself yet, Dave?


 
I used this guide:



RaverDrew said:


> http://orangesanfrancisco.co.uk/android/how-to-root-the-orange-san-francisco-zte-blade/



Dead easy.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool. I just need to sort this Internet connection issue . . .


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 10, 2011)

fuck.. that fixed all my problems and actually improved my phone a fair bit


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 10, 2011)

now... how do you set wallpaper...


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 10, 2011)

press the menu button when you're on the homescreen


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 10, 2011)

after a little messing about this finally feels like my phone

basically i needed to add anime wallpaper and ringtone


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 11, 2011)

If in doubt, long press!


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 11, 2011)

This is a process . . . I'm def pacing myself with all the functionality . . .


----------



## Addy (Mar 11, 2011)

A rooted ZTE with a new rom is the only way to appreciate that you have a £90 phone that is _nearly_ as good as an iphone 
What puts this up there, is the free apps and the huge support for Android.... its like the open source of mobiles ;-)


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL:

http://gloucester.gumtree.com/gloucester/93/72026893.html

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=rooted+ZTE


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 12, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> LOL:
> 
> http://gloucester.gumtree.com/gloucester/93/72026893.html
> 
> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=rooted+ZTE


 
Yeah, I mentioned this a while ago, after unlocking, rooting and putting a clean ROM on my own OSF/Blade.

Still, I guess there are people willing to pay the extra for someone else to potentially brick the phone (like there's much risk of that!) just like you'd get people taking their desktops into comp shops to get the OS updated to the latest service pack.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry if this has already been asked, but how unrealistic is it to have a smartphone on pay as you go?


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but how unrealistic is it to have a smartphone on pay as you go?


That's the only way you can get a San Francisco phone!

Review of the phone here: http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/orange-san-francisco-901915/review


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 12, 2011)

Hm. Ok. I'm currently on T-mobile, would I need to change networks really?


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> Hm. Ok. I'm currently on T-mobile, would I need to change networks really?


You can buy the phone and unlock it (there's instructions in this thread) and then use it on your network - or you can change to any other network and take your number with you. Giffgaff do really good deals.

I've never had a PAYG phone though so I'm sure someone will have better tips!


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 12, 2011)

It's a question of what, realistically, you end up paying.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 12, 2011)

To add to info on this thread, I bought one of these, used the orange credit, found that orange 3g coverage is shit, switched to 3 sim-only with 300 mins at £15 a month or £10 if you get a 12 month contract. That's a pretty low ongoing cost and the 3g coverage is twice as good as orange's. 
I haven't put in a new ROM but have purged the phone of orange crap and put in the pro launcher interface. It's taking a long time to learn the android system and you need to download 'toggle settings' and a task killer app (both free) to use basic controls, but it's growing on me.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> It's a question of what, realistically, you end up paying.


That's really down to what you want to do with the thing! If you're going to be a data fiend (websites, videos, streaming music etc) then you'll need to get a deal with a good data allowance - giffgaff are one of the cheapest here. I'd say you'd be looking at £10-£15 month for a decent all round phone/data/texts deal but I dare say some will know cheaper.

It's worth it though - once you get used to using a smartphone it's hard to imagine not being able to do so much stuff when you're out and about!

Edit: plus if you get this phone you can play scrabble with me, eme, innit and others!


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 12, 2011)

I looked at giff-gaff but it uses o2 network and I wasn't confident the 3g coverage would be as good as 3. I've never tried the o2 network for 3g, but supposedly orange is better than them and the orange network is shit for 3g, as noted above. btw I travel for work so used orange and 3 in many different places.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 12, 2011)

Fuck it, have ordered one off Amazon, as looking at the giffgaff deals they have several that are unlimited texts and internet plus plenty of calls for less than I'm spending on vouchers now.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 12, 2011)

PS you are seriously going to regret the Scrabble thing


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 12, 2011)

Brainaddict said:


> I looked at giff-gaff but it uses o2 network and I wasn't confident the 3g coverage would be as good as 3. I've never tried the o2 network for 3g, but supposedly orange is better than them and the orange network is shit for 3g, as noted above. btw I travel for work so used orange and 3 in many different places.


 
Giffgaff/02 has been ok for me in Brighton and London. It's advantage over 3 is that when there's no 3g signal available you switch to GPRS. With 3, if there's no 3g network your phone doesn't work. £10 per month more than covers my usage, and because the minutes are for any network I can actually use my phone to make calls, instead of texting people when they're on a different network.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 13, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but how unrealistic is it to have a smartphone on pay as you go?


 
Depends, really. One of the virtues of the Orange San Francisco is just how simple it is to unlock.
Add a giffgaff PAYG SIM with a £10 "goodybag" (net cost £10 a month for 250 mins talktime, unlimited data, unlimited texts) and you've got a very realistic smartphone on PAYG, just not the PAYG that Orange originally intended.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> PS you are seriously going to regret the Scrabble thing


We'll see about that!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 13, 2011)

i must add you may well need to do the full rooting of the phone to get everything to work.  the process isn't that difficult  but can be a bit unnerving the first time

i would seriously reccomend this phone to anyone  who was intrested in  trying out a smartphone  but was unsure about  it.


i will say however   be carefull about using the mobile internet  for anything other than  basic browsing   forums and facebook  as even the so called unlimited  data plans  actually have very tight  restrictions.. as in hundreds  of MB .  switch to wifi  at home  or when possible out and about


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 14, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i must add you may well need to do the full rooting of the phone to get everything to work.  the process isn't that difficult  but can be a bit unnerving the first time
> 
> i would seriously reccomend this phone to anyone  who was intrested in  trying out a smartphone  but was unsure about  it.
> 
> ...


 
I got a breakdown of my usage on my £15 giffgaff goodybag for last month - just under 700mb of data for the month, so if they do have a restriction on giffgaff, it's set quite high.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 14, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i must add you may well need to do the full rooting of the phone to get everything to work.  the process isn't that difficult  but can be a bit unnerving the first time
> 
> i would seriously reccomend this phone to anyone  who was intrested in  trying out a smartphone  but was unsure about  it.
> 
> ...


 


ViolentPanda said:


> I got a breakdown of my usage on my £15 giffgaff goodybag for last month - just under 700mb of data for the month, so if they do have a restriction on giffgaff, it's set quite high.


 
At the minute, GiffGaff doesn't have a limit on data at all.


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 14, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> I got a breakdown of my usage on my £15 giffgaff goodybag for last month - just under 700mb of data for the month, so if they do have a restriction on giffgaff, it's set quite high.


 
Looking at their website, there's no data limit but you're not supposed to use it for tethering to a laptop. I guess they'd be ok with the odd session but don't want people downloading torrents 24/7.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 14, 2011)

ovaltina said:


> Looking at their website, there's no data limit but you're not supposed to use it for tethering to a laptop. I guess they'd be ok with the odd session but don't want people downloading torrents 24/7.



There's no way to tell if you're tethering. As long as you don't start downloading blu-ray rips I reckon you'd be okay.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 15, 2011)

Music wise, IS IT LOUD ENOUGH*?


* might be me


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Music wise, IS IT LOUD ENOUGH*?
> 
> 
> * might be me


 You mean through the speaker or headphones? Some of the music apps can boost the volume.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 15, 2011)

I've only tried the headphones. Wondered if I was missing a trick - just turned it up to max in the conventional way . . . Perhaps an app is the way forward.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I've only tried the headphones. Wondered if I was missing a trick - just turned it up to max in the conventional way . . .


You could buy more efficient headphones for more volume, or use some of the volume boosting music apps (I think Mixzing has this feature).


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 15, 2011)

Cheers, only used the headphones that came in the box. They might be ok, I might be half deaf.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 15, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> At the minute, GiffGaff doesn't have a limit on data at all.


 
Which is why I used the word "if".


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 17, 2011)

Turns out the answer to the sound thing was I need to remember to reboot once in a while.

Next up! Anyone have a view on screen protectors? It's mainly about cycling off-road and stuff jiggling around which causes the music to jump everywhere. Samples:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/search?i...&rh=n:560798,k:screen+protector+san+francisco


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Turns out the answer to the sound thing was I need to remember to reboot once in a while.
> 
> Next up! Anyone have a view on screen protectors? It's mainly about cycling off-road and stuff jiggling around which causes the music to jump everywhere. Samples:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/search?i...&rh=n:560798,k:screen+protector+san+francisco


 
I put a 3M "Vikuiti" screen protector on mine (£7.50 on ebay) after going through a pack of 5 of the cheap thin ones in a fortnight. So far (after a month's a use, it isn't at all marked, even in my clumsy hands and pockets. They also have the virtue of not trying to dissolve if you use a screen wet-wipe on them.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2011)

I never use screen protectors - just make sure you keep your phone in an empty pocket free of keys'n'stuff. Music shouldn't jump if you have a screen lock on.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 18, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ZTE-Blade-Ora..._MobilePhonesCasesPouches&hash=item2c5b68dd6e

I got these and they were worth every penny. I wasn't going to bother with a screen protector but tried one out and now I wouldn't have the phone without one. Once it's on you really wouldn't know it was there, it doesn't affect the sensitivity of the touchscreen at all.


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ZTE-Blade-Ora..._MobilePhonesCasesPouches&hash=item2c5b68dd6e
> 
> I got these and they were worth every penny. I wasn't going to bother with a screen protector but tried one out and now I wouldn't have the phone without one. Once it's on you really wouldn't know it was there, it doesn't affect the sensitivity of the touchscreen at all.



That looks like a good buy. I think in future I will outsource all decisions about my phone to RaverDrew.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 18, 2011)

Just a small word of warning, mine took a month to arrive. However he acknowledges that he messed up in his latest ebay listing, and tbf to the guy he was upfront about the reason for the delays and his communication was good throughout. He has since changed his method of delivery to the UK and purchases should be delivered within 5 days. The quality is top notch.


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2011)

Top notch is my favourite kind of notch!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2011)

editor said:


> I never use screen protectors - just make sure you keep your phone in an empty pocket free of keys'n'stuff.



I have a really bad short-term memory, so it's cheaper for me (ymmv) to just stick a screen protector on, otherwise I'll inevitably forget to check my pocket before I put my phone in, and end up with a spudded screen.


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't download mms messages. There're about 20 different diagnoses and solutions on various forums and I can't tell which one is right.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 19, 2011)

*subscribes to thread*

I just got one of these phones. White one from Argos, unlocked in seconds, and put the Japanese Jellyfish 2.2 Rom on it. And put a GiffGaff sim in and activated. Tidy.

I will be very happy to ditch my Nokia E71 with its awfully shite symbian OS.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 20, 2011)

Santino said:


> I can't download mms messages. There're about 20 different diagnoses and solutions on various forums and I can't tell which one is right.


 
There's an app called 'giffgaff apn' download and run that, resolved the issue for me.


----------



## Santino (Mar 20, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> There's an app called 'giffgaff apn' download and run that, resolved the issue for me.


 
Done that, it didn't help. 

Unless the new settings would only work with a new message. 

I also downloaded an alternative messaging apk thing, but that kept crashing so I had to restore the original.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 20, 2011)

Got my phone on Tues but still waiting for giffgaff sim to arrive after a week. Very annoying.


----------



## Santino (Mar 20, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> Got my phone on Tues but still waiting for giffgaff sim to arrive after a week. Very annoying.


 
Mine came really quickly, you might want to re-order.

If you do, get someone from here who's already on giffgaff to order it for you and you both get some free credit.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 20, 2011)

It says to wait 7 working days to reorder. Not that I can see how to reorder anyway as it wants me to login and I can't recall having created a login at all.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Can anyone get BBC iPlayer working on their OSF phone?


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 21, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Can anyone get BBC iPlayer working on their OSF phone?


 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...iller-apps?p=11521229&viewfull=1#post11521229

No flash support on the San Francisco so no iplayer, however you can use this old version of myplayer


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 21, 2011)

Beeb Player works too, just google for the .apk


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 25, 2011)

Good news from Giff Gaff: 





> The £10 goodybag will continue to include 250 UK minutes, unlimited texts and unlimited mobile internet as part of our permanent goodybag collection.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 25, 2011)

And the fifteen quid one is going up to 400 mins. GiffGaff are fucking great 

Only problem is I keep losing data connection at work, which is hugely frustrating. It'd be a shame to have to leave them


----------



## Maggot (Apr 8, 2011)

I am looking to get a San Francisco, but can't find any good deals atm. Any suggestions?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 8, 2011)

Jesus - they've gone UP most places (play.com £139.99!  inc. £10 credit)

Best deal I've just seen in £95 on Orange website (PLUS you have to buy £20 credit)


e2a:  Prepaymania £89-99 + £10-00 credit - free delivery


----------



## Maggot (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks TA! Will check out prepaymania.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 8, 2011)

no worries

I know their name but have never used them - I know they have been going years though, if that helps


----------



## Maggot (Apr 9, 2011)

They only have the white ones. At the risk of sounding fussy, I want a grey or black one.


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 9, 2011)

Struggling to find a San Francisco myself - checked Argos website and there's none anywhere near me. At this rate, I may just wait for the ZTE Skate to come out.


----------



## Maggot (May 14, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Nah 3 but the phone is piss easy to unlock, takes under a minute, and is free. Use it on any network and all the APN's auto-detect and work.


 

I've got a San Francisco now. I've unlocked it and it works fine with my T-Mobile sim card. However, I have just added unlimited internet to my account but the phone hasn't connected to it. Any ideas on how to get it working?


----------



## RaverDrew (May 14, 2011)

Maggot said:


> I've got a San Francisco now. I've unlocked it and it works fine with my T-Mobile sim card. However, I have just added unlimited internet to my account but the phone hasn't connected to it. Any ideas on how to get it working?


 
I take it you are using the stock Orange ROM, if you really want to enjoy the full benefits of the phone I'd advise you to root the device and install a custom ROM.

In the meantime to allow you to connect through t-mobile...

Go to... settings >>> wireless and networks  >>> Mobile Networks >>> Access point Names >>> press the menu button >>> select +New APN

then enter these details...

APN: general.t-mobile.uk 
Username: leave blank
Password: leave blank

Then select to use that APN

Reboot the phone and you should then be able to connect online using your 3G.


----------



## Maggot (May 15, 2011)

Cheers Drew!  I got the internet working anyway, just by selecting T-Mobile as my service provider (I thought I had already done that).

So how do I root the device and install a custom ROM? - sounds rather technical.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 15, 2011)

it's really  not  that difficult.  it  sounds  a lot worse than it  actually is 

just  follow these instructions

http://sanfranciscoandroid.co.uk/an...cratch-on-the-orange-san-francisco-zte-blade/

again   don't  worry  about  the  scary  sounding warning  the  actual  process is  a lot easier than it sounds


----------



## 19sixtysix (May 15, 2011)

Any ROM recommendations? I've had my SF for a while and the orange software is shit slow and bug ridden.


----------



## 19sixtysix (May 15, 2011)

Also is there any better camera software. The camera really is a bit shit.


----------



## cliche guevara (May 15, 2011)

Vignette is the best camera app. CM7 is the best ROM.


----------



## 19sixtysix (May 15, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Vignette is the best camera app. CM7 is the best ROM.



Ta! Must get my arse in gear and set the phone up properly for the smart phone stuff otherwise I'm going back to my £30 nokia which is so much better as a telephone and text machine.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 15, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Vignette is the best camera app. CM7 is the best ROM.


 
Vignette most definitely.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 15, 2011)

A word of warning on choosing your package. I got a 3 package with internet and 300 free minutes because my previous provider told me that was all I used. I went over the 300 minutes and 3 shafted me with some really exploitative rates - cost me over £30 in extra fees. The 3 package is still fine - I moved onto 600 minutes and it shouldn't be an issue again. But if you don't know about this trap they can really fuck you.


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2011)

.


----------



## creak (May 23, 2011)

19sixtysix said:


> Any ROM recommendations? I've had my SF for a while and the orange software is shit slow and bug ridden.


 
I'd like a little guidance here too, is the Froyo 2.2 okay? It's one of the ones recommended on Shippou's unlock guide above (http://sanfranciscoandroid.co.uk/android/how-to-choose-and-install-a-rom/).


----------



## Maggot (May 23, 2011)

Same here: I have rooted my phone and am tempted to just go with Froyo 2.2.  The CM7 mentioned above isn't even on the list of ROMs.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 23, 2011)

Swedish Spring RLS5 is the best Froyo 2.2 ROM

CM7 Gingerbread 2.3.4 has nearly had all the bugs ironed out of it (give it another week) is fine for everyday use, will give you far better gaming performance amongst many other neat features. However battery life is not quite as good as the Froyo ROM's atm.


----------



## Maggot (May 23, 2011)

Good, am currently trying to install Swedish Spring.

Thanks Drew!


----------



## Maggot (May 24, 2011)

Managed to complete the process. it took quite a while, but the instructions are clear and easy to follow.


----------



## uk benzo (May 24, 2011)

Apart from Angry Birds, what other games are quite playable on the SF?


----------



## ddraig (May 24, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it's really  not  that difficult.  it  sounds  a lot worse than it  actually is
> 
> just  follow these instructions
> 
> ...


 
thought i could manage this following drew's link 
stuck in this loop now


> "The application Recovery Manager (process com.podtwo.RecoveryManager) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again."


 
one more go!


----------



## ddraig (May 25, 2011)

done it finally! and giffgaff too, now says giffgaff in corner and not pissing orange


----------



## creak (May 26, 2011)

I've now installed the Swedish Spring and it's great, loads better than the Orange stuff. Really was quite easy to do, the instructions are very clear. I have a GiffGaff sim now and just need to transfer my number over from my old sim card, and I'll be done! Thanks for the useful thread.


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2011)

ahem
how the fuck do you connect to net with no wifi?? 
i have been through menus, googled and watched vids even!
still don't understand


----------



## RaverDrew (May 31, 2011)

Should be automatic 

Goto

settings >>> wireless&networks >>> Mobile Networks

Make sure "Data enabled" is ticked.


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2011)

ta
tried that a few times
i enable data roaming and it warns 'you may incur significant roaming charges' do ok and nothing!
switch data connection off and on and it says connection failed, aaaaargh


----------



## RaverDrew (May 31, 2011)

Make sure you have the right APN settings http://community.giffgaff.com/t5/Le...he-Orange-San-Francisco-ZTE-Blade/td-p/133709


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2011)

cheers drew


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2011)

that seems to have worked! nice one


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 22, 2011)

I assume from this San Fran users aren't Skype-enabled?

http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-mobile/skype-mobile/android/

No way around that, I guess?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 22, 2011)

I've got Skype on my San Fran. However, it's not possible (without some serious faffing) to have a conversation via the built in earpiece like a normal call (as should be standard). It defaults to speakerphone which is incredibly annoying if you're in public and means I have to take the headset with me if I think I want to call via Skype in public. I've also found it to have pretty poor call stability over 3G anyway.

Hopefully they'll resolve the speakerphone thing, but I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 22, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> I've got Skype on my San Fran. However, it's not possible (without some serious faffing) to have a conversation via the built in earpiece like a normal call (as should be standard). It defaults to speakerphone which is incredibly annoying if you're in public and means I have to take the headset with me if I think I want to call via Skype in public. I've also found it to have pretty poor call stability over 3G anyway.
> 
> Hopefully they'll resolve the speakerphone thing, but I wouldn't hold your breath.



Would using a bluetooth earpiece help? I would really like to install this....
lulz even if i dont know how to install skype.. if you would be so kind to drop a linky


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 22, 2011)

I could use a bluetooth earpiece but I'd rather just use the phone. It worked fine on my old Nokia via the handset. It's a massive oversight on the San Fran. Anywayy...

If you want it, you need to download it from the Android Marketplace here (sign in first, then download):

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.skype.raider&feature=search_result


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanx Skyscraper101 much appreciated...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 23, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> I've got Skype on my San Fran. However, it's not possible (without some serious faffing) to have a conversation via the built in earpiece like a normal call (as should be standard). It defaults to speakerphone which is incredibly annoying if you're in public and means I have to take the headset with me if I think I want to call via Skype in public. I've also found it to have pretty poor call stability over 3G anyway.
> 
> Hopefully they'll resolve the speakerphone thing, but I wouldn't hold your breath.


 
I thought that had been fixed ? 

Also, if you're with 3, they have their own skype app that works perfectly, but only on their network.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 23, 2011)

It was fixed? I haven't tried it recently. I'll take another look


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just checked. It still only runs through the speaker and not the earpiece. Rubbish.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 23, 2011)

was looking online last night and noticed that if you buy the SF from Orange through Quidco, you get a £12 cashback/discount (can't recall which) which goes some way to negating the £20 top up you have to buy

how long it takes to get your money though, I have no idea


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 23, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Just checked. It still only runs through the speaker and not the earpiece. Rubbish.


 
https://jira.skype.com/browse/JSA-81

Did you try this one ?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 24, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> https://jira.skype.com/browse/JSA-81
> 
> Did you try this one ?


 
Cheers, I just tried this one. It seems to work - which is great. Albeit still unofficial and a bit of a faff all round, but thanks anyway.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 24, 2011)

There was a leak this week of an official Android Gingerbread 2.3.4 ROM from ZTE. The homebrew dev community are already on it* and have put out some very nice custom built ROM's based upon it. Looks like it's fixed many niggling bugs, and improved battery life too in some cases. Still early doors, but I'll be testing them over the weekend.

*Just another reason why I absolutely love this phone.


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 25, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> There was a leak this week of an official Android Gingerbread 2.3.4 ROM from ZTE. The homebrew dev community are already on it* and have put out some very nice custom built ROM's based upon it. Looks like it's fixed many niggling bugs, and improved battery life too in some cases. Still early doors, but I'll be testing them over the weekend.
> 
> *Just another reason why I absolutely love this phone.


 
Woo! Top banana. I'll give it a try


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 25, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> There was a leak this week of an official Android Gingerbread 2.3.4 ROM from ZTE. The homebrew dev community are already on it* and have put out some very nice custom built ROM's based upon it. Looks like it's fixed many niggling bugs, and improved battery life too in some cases. Still early doors, but I'll be testing them over the weekend.
> 
> *Just another reason why I absolutely love this phone.


 
Nice man. Post up the preliminary reports


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 25, 2011)

Things are moving really fast atm, there are at least 6-7 very promising ROM's and variations being worked on atm, each with their own advantages and disadvantages. Any bugs are being fixed at a rapid rate, with releases and updates happening daily or quicker.

I think I'll let the dev's work on them over the weekend, and then evaluate each release.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 25, 2011)

I've had a weird problem which I've only just managed to (sort of) fix. 

I migrated over to giffgaff on the San Fran and put on the Japanese Jellyfish ROM, all good. But since the beginning with this phone I've been getting shockingly bad call quality. Sometimes calls aren't even getting through, like my Dad trying to phone it from Ireland just goes straight to voicemail. Even though I know he's been calling me when I'm looking at the phone with full bars signal. When I have had a conversation the quality has been very patchy.

So I was playing around with the 'Mobile network settings' and switched from 'GSM / WCDMA auto' to 'GSM only' and the call quality dramatically improves. I did tests in the same position to a freephone number twice on each setting and it was consistently better in 'GSM only' mode. The downside is that the fastest the phone will download data now is EDGE speed. It's a bit annoying but I guess I can always switch to WCDMA if I really need speed (which I've found isn't so reliable, so I've stopped listening to internet radio on the move now). 

I just wondered if this was a common thing on the San Fran, or maybe its a network thing with giffgaff (running over the O2 network). What do you think RD?


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 26, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> Things are moving really fast atm, there are at least 6-7 very promising ROM's and variations being worked on atm, each with their own advantages and disadvantages. Any bugs are being fixed at a rapid rate, with releases and updates happening daily or quicker.
> 
> I think I'll let the dev's work on them over the weekend, and then evaluate each release.


 
Going to try the blue ginger one. FM radio on a cyanogen mod that doesn't turn itself off = progress


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 9, 2011)

Any good deals going for this? Need a phone for short term use and fancy checking out Android day to day.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 10, 2011)

Any recommendations of a good rom for everyday reliable use?


----------

